# Coding or billing job leads for jax, fl



## davitawilliams (Oct 21, 2010)

Could anyone provide me with any coding or billing job leads in jax or orange park fl.  I am having a hard time find work in these areas.

Thanks
Davita, CPC-A


----------



## lbriceno  (Oct 21, 2010)

Look like Coder in General and all over the places are having a hard time getting  jobs .
I am thinking about going in another field after 10 years of experience.


----------



## Lflyingace (Nov 3, 2010)

mckesson.com currently has several medical coder positions listed in Jacksonville. Good luck!


----------



## davitawilliams (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks...I have submitted my resume but i  haven't heard back from them.  I guess they they are looking for coders with experience....This is a career change for me so i only have my schooling and my cpc.....But thanks for responding to my post.


----------



## ohn0disaster (Nov 5, 2010)

Hit the pavement and put in resumes at all the local doctors' offices and healthcare facilities in your area. Don't limit yourself to coding positions only. Let them know that you're looking to go into a CPC position but you're willing to work your way up to it. "If you'll give me a chance to, I'll show you that I'm worthy of the position." You've got to start somewhere, work up trust in your competence. Don't just put your resume in at places that you know are hiring. Put your resume in at EVERY health facility. Plant that seed in their minds. Make an impression. Good luck!


----------



## ctown (Aug 21, 2013)

http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSee...G3YQ6Y3K20BFK2X22&siteid=cbindeed&ipath=EXIND


----------

